# Person killed in coyote attack!



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,570400,00.html

Wow, this is rare!


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow! That's weird

We have had Dogs stolen off of deck's, and back yards, but nothing like that. Had a guy a couple years ago, get tore up a little trying to save Fido


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats pretty nuts. I always wondered what kind of damage a yote could cause if they decided to get feisty... They still creep me out when I'm walkin out in the dark whether they're shy or not...


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

This was reported 2 days ago by Sask in the "game on" thread. He has alot of good info. on this, spread over 3 separate posts.

KD


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is crazy considering there has been, what, ONE documented human wolf kill in history?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> That is crazy considering there has been, what, ONE documented human wolf kill in history?


I think documented is the key word here. I would guess that if a wolf killed someone in a remote area today it would be undocumented. The evidence could be overwhelming, but incomplete. You would not get the wolf lovers to agree. I would guess it would be politically incorrect to document it in today's society. You just couldn't get it done unless there were a thousand witnesses and they were all wildlife biologists. Maybe you couldn't get it done then. It is my opinion that much of what you see on tv, read, and hear today is sanitized, Disneytized, politically correct, bs.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman I think you are right there.

In regards to this attack, do you also believe maybe this animal could be not 100% coyote? Like Coydog perhaps?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fallguy said:


> Plainsman I think you are right there.
> 
> In regards to this attack, do you also believe maybe this animal could be not 100% coyote? Like Coydog perhaps?


Possible, but I wouldn't bet good hard earned money either way. I know in California they are getting bolder. In some of the large cities you better not leave your toddler in the back yard. They are warning residence about it.

I also remember when my son moved back from Phoenix. We drove one of his vehicles and we all stopped for a break in one of the National Monuments. (It was in Utah south of Arches a ways, but I don't remember the name). Anyway, we stopped in a parking lot and took a path to an overlook area. We didn't follow the main path that had a sign that said, no pets and something like watch for predators. Anyway, about 100 yards from the car a coyote made a run at his dog that was on a leash. I think it would have attacked the dog if my son had not turned and seen it eye to eye at very close range. The dog was not small, it was a lab.

I think there are more human coyote and wolf encounters than we know of they are simply lost in political correctness. It's becoming a confusing world when people hate other people who hunt, but nearly worship animals that are predators. If you shoot a man today you will perhaps get ten years in prison. Shoot a grizzly in Yellowstone and see what your prison sentence will be.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Plainsman are you running for President in 2012? :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> That is crazy considering there has been, what, ONE documented human wolf kill in history?


That was up in Canada and not too long ago if I remember right. 2005 I think it was.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

My son and I were pulling a trail camera out last Saturday. We had two pics of a brownish/gray timberwolf on the camera from a week before. We were standing at the camera when we heard something coming. A BIG whitish/black wolf came trotting to us. He looked to be well over 100 lbs. The brush is pretty thick in this spot so he didn't know we were there. He saw us about the same time we saw him. He stopped and did a u-turn immediately. I stepped it off at 18 yards! We have had them in our area for a number of years already and have had no problem with them other than they eat ALOT of deer. I only had a 1 1/8 inch pocket knife on me.


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow! I bet that was a rush. where do you live?


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

were starting to have problems here in michigan with wolves u never used to see them but now they are coming up in to peoples back yards and snaging pets and tearing up there garbage cans like ***** I say fallow the three s's shoot shovel and shut up , or as the locals in the u.p. tell us gut shoot them they will run 20 miles b 4 they die


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

wmmichael20 said:


> or as the locals in the u.p. tell us gut shoot them they will run 20 miles b 4 they die


GREAT hunting ethics! :eyeroll: uke:


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Fallguy said:


> wmmichael20 said:
> 
> 
> > or as the locals in the u.p. tell us gut shoot them they will run 20 miles b 4 they die
> ...


This is what happens when biology is thrown out the window and animal rights activists use the courts to manipulate the law. If it wasnt for court challenges and AR groups we would probably be hunting them in MN right now. They not only have met the recovery goal but are nearly double it. Sometimes you force people to break the law when you give them no choice. How would you like your livelyhood continuely in jeapordy from a wild animal but if you shoot it its jail time. And when they kill your livestock they say oh it was coyotes not wolves. Heck we don't even have big Cats livin in MN according to the dnr but they are gettin hit by cars.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

didnt say it was right just said thats there take on controling them because thestate wont let them be hunted so they are forced to do things out of the ordinary, if it wasnt for the wolf population being out of control up there we would have had a moose hunt in our state by now and that was according to the department of natural resources


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

papapete,

Sorry about the late reply, I haven't been on the site this week.

I live in Park Rapids, Mn.

Ref


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

jrp267 said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > wmmichael20 said:
> ...


We are finally hunting them in Idaho now. We are more than 15 times the recovery goal of 100 wolves. F&G says we have about 1500 wolves, but most hunters agree that there are a lot more than that. My brother and I have called them in 5 times now, but we've only had shots once. My brother shot this one a few weeks ago.

I feel your pain in not getting to do anything to control them, but when you do, IT IS REALLY FUN. We have had a blast calling them stupid things in. Just wish I could get them to come out in the open for a shot more often. Maybe I'll be lucky tomorrow. I'm heading out again.

F&G closed a doe hunt here because of "coyote predation on deer fawns". It is now smack in the middle of the zone where we have the most wolves and are allowed to take the most. They throw out a stupid reason like they think we are idiots and don't know the truth. Everyone knows it was because of the wolves. I didn't even buy and elk tag this year because there are sooooo few elk left. The dumb things eat everything in site and some of the hidden stuff too. Good luck with getting through your ordeal. I am not sure how ours is going to end, or if it will. They are allowing us to take 220 wolves. That won't even compensate for one years pup production.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

coyotes attacking people isn't all that rare and unheard of. a lot of attacks go unreported or can't be proven. since the mid 90's there have been 53 verified coyote attacks on people in california alone. most of these attacks are on small childeren in their own backyards, generally in areas where there isn't a lot of hunting or trapping.


----------

